# Help with DVD/VCR combo for older TV



## kumarrr (May 18, 2008)

I need help!
My Mom needs a VCR/DVD combo, with built-in tuner.
I'm looking for the traditional:
*TV cable into back of VCR
*cable from VCR into back of TV

She has no audio inputs on her TV.
I bought a Sony unit--- it needs a separate audio input.

Can someone help me, please?
I think the world of technology has pass me by--- but, her last unit is only 2 years old.

Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is there no SCART connector at the back of the TV ?? sometimes Manufacturers hide them behind removable panels 

Give me the make and model of the TV and I will see what I can find out.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You may need to get a RF Modulator.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That could do it also .. I remember several years ago doing something very similar to convert a scart output from one device to a VHF channel 2 so that the Audio & Video components could be seen clearly. Unfortunately the normal output of the decoder was getting heavy interference from nearby channels and was unwatchable. It was a cheap solution to the problem. I even kept the old modulators from old scrap VCR's and built myself a few jigs for home use. They run off of 5Volts but sometimes there are also 12 V modules ..


----------

